
History API broken bad in iOS 9.3 - bowlingx
https://forums.developer.apple.com/thread/36650
======
bowlingx
My cordova application's history management stopped "randomly" working with
"SecurityError: DOM Exception 18" exceptions. The reason (mentioned in the
link I found) is a limit that has been recently introduced by apple to prevent
a security flaw.

It doesn't make any sense for me. This might break a lot of applications and
Websites that rely on the History API.

